# Emerald the marbled newt.



## Budwing (Oct 14, 2019)

Thought I would put up a picture of my daughters  (Triturus marmoratus ) or marbled newt whose name is Emerald. I bought it, I feed it, I look after it but my wee girl named it, therefore its hers ☺. 

It doesnt like water and I have tried to make it go aquatic every summer. Still shes a rather cool pet. Easiest pet ever to look after, friendly and can be hand fed.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 15, 2019)

She is beautiful! I've never heard of this species before!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Budwing (Oct 15, 2019)

@MantisGirl13 They are a terrestrial newt and only breed and spawn in water. Mine prefers dry land.

They come from France, Spain and portugal. To be honest I never heard of them either before seeing her in the pet shop. Just had to get her, I may get a male at some point.

They live for 20 + years.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2019)

She is beautiful. Did you give her a name?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Budwing said:


> name is E﻿m﻿era﻿l﻿d. ﻿






Little Mantis said:


> She is beautiful. Did you give her a name?


- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 30, 2019)

LOL, it was late when I was writing this.  almost 2 am or so.


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2019)

Nice colour!


----------



## Budwing (Nov 3, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> LOL, it was late when I was writing this.  almost 2 am or so.


----------

